# Azolla: yea or nay? Please weigh in



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

I have an opportunity to buy some azolla. It's a floating plant, and as far as I can tell it's kinda like duckweed. I would love to have floating plants. Is duckweed really such a curse? Is it true that you just can't get rid of it?

Would it do OK in a well-lit 10-gallon? I suppose I can deal with regularly scooping it out.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Azolla can be very pretty when it gets good lighting as it have the abilty to turn red  its is definitely not as hard to get rid of as duckweed if you dont want it anymore  if undisturbed it grows in little triangle fern like shapes


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

I got some from aokashi a while back. They were beautiful and turned a really nice red. But sadly it became really annoying cause it sticks to my squeezers and net. I ended up giving them all away =(.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

I think azolla is the last regular floater that I don't have yet and I think it's beautiful. We will be adding it as soon as we find some.


----------

